# Futter-(Farbe)



## haenschen (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Es gibt ja einige ''profi''-angler die auf die Futterfarbe und hr Futter schwören , allerdings ist es Wetterabhängig .
Könntet ihr mit ein paar Tipps geben welche Farbe das Futter haben sollte wenn man am Fluss Feedert bzw Stippt ?

mfg Haenschen


----------



## Zander-Sander (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es meistens von Vorteil ist die Futterfarbe dem jeweiligen Gewässergrund anzupassen.
D.h. an einem Gewässer mit dunklem Grund z.B. Schlamm nehme ich meistens auch ein dunkleres Futter. Solltest du kein dunkles Futter da haben, kannst du ein helles Futter mit einer ordentlichen Zugabe von geschrotetem Hanf abdunkeln.
Handelt es sich um ein Gewässer mit hellem Grund nehme ich dementsprechend auch helles Futter. Damit versuche ich die Scheuchwirkung so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Oft gebe ich, auch aus kostengründen, dem herkömmlichen Futter Paniermehl oder Hafferflocken zu. 

Angele ich am Fluss mit starker Strömung versuche ich ein Futter zu nehmen, dass etwas klebriger ist und nicht ganz so schnell weggeschwemmt werden kann. 

Am See benutze ich ziemlich lockeres Futter, dass eine schöne Futterwolke bzw. einen schönen Futterteppich hinterlässt.


----------



## BallerNacken (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

dabei ist vielleicht zu sagen, dass die Scheuchwirkung nicht auf der Futterfarbe an sich beruht, sondern auf dem möglichen Kontrast zum Grund.

Dieser ist für Friedfische durchaus gefährlich, da sie dort eben auch selber einen größeren Kontrast zum gewässergrund bilden und so leichter von Räubern entdeckt werden.

Also ich benutze im Winter grundsätzlich dunkles futter. Da der eben beschrieben Effekt duchr das klare Wasser im Winter häufig noch verstärkt wird.

Im sommer nehme ich schon mal ganz gerne ein helleres Futter. Da Fische durchaus auch neugierig sind. Und von einem Kontrast angezogen werden...

Im fluss verwende ich sehr gerne feinen kies in meinem Futter. Damit es schnell zu Grund sinken kann. Außerdem sollte es klebrig sein, damit es sich nicht gleich auflöst und wegschwimmt.
Anstatt des Kieses kann man auch Flusserde nehmen...


----------



## Zander-Sander (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

Sollte mal gar nichts gehen kannst du die Strategie aber auch komplett wechseln. Also bei hellem Grund dunkles Futter oder andersrum. Manchmal ist das die letzte Rettung um duch den starken Kontrast noch Fische an den Platz zu bekommen, vorallem im Sommer.


----------



## crazyFish (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

Nun ich schliesse mich der Aussage mit dem Kontrast an. 

Es gibt da zwei Theorien:

1. Kein Kontrast, die Fisch haben keine Furcht und besuchen den Futterplatz.
2. Kontrast, Kleinfisch macht einen Bogen ums Futter die größere Fische können so gezielter gefangen werden.

Soweit die am meisten verbreitete Meinung, was am Wasser nun wirklich klappt kann man nur ausprobieren


----------



## Fechtus68 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

Zur Futterfarbe ist die gängige Meinung folgende: Im Winter extrem dunkel bis schwarz, Frühjahr und Herbst sind oft rötliche Mischungen von Vorteil, im Sommer darf es auch mal hell sein. Manche machen sogar 'Quittengelbes' Futter. Dazu solte das Gewässer aber tief (m) sein. Aber wie schon ein paar mal hier zum Futter geschrieben hab: Manchmal ist alles ganz anders...
Futter abdunkeln geht ganz gut mit dunklem Kakaopulver (Teelöffelweise zugeben...dunkelt wenn's Futter angefeuchtet ist nach). Heller geht's mit Brötchenmehl hell oder mit leichtem gelben Lehm. Ganz günstig, da sehr sparsom im Verbrauch, sind Futterfarben (Sensas, Moselle). Aber immer Vorsicht mit der Farbe....weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## haenschen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*



Fechtus68 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist alles ganz anders...
> Futter abdunkeln geht ganz gut mit dunklem Kakaopulver.


 
wird denn nicht durch den zusatz von kakaopulver das aroma des futters verändert und dadurch vielleicht nicht so fängig gemacht? 
gibt es vielleicht eine günztige futterfarbe zb. kakaopulver allerdings ohne geschmacks/geruchsstoffe ?


----------



## crazyFish (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

Guter Einwand zB bei einem herben Rotaugenfutter ist sowas fehl am platz, da kannst du Futterfarben, Lebensmittelfarben oder dunkle Futterbestandteile zumixen.

Ich habe auch schon etwas vom färben mit Erde gelesen, aber noch nicht getestet. Vllt. findest du ja über google was dazu.


----------



## Krüger82 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

Fast jeder hersteller bietet futterfarben an!!! Musst nur bei der dosierung aufpassen!!!
Ich für meinen teil fische gerne helles bis gelbes futter!!!
Mfg


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*



haenschen schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mit ein paar Tipps geben welche Farbe das Futter haben sollte wenn man am Fluss Feedert bzw Stippt ?
> 
> mfg Haenschen


 

hi
Gelb oder hell,im Fluß zieht helles meist die großen fische.
Grade Barben und Brassen stehn auf gelbes futter.

Ansonsten probieren geht über Studieren,was im Rhein Super fängt muß in der Donau nicht gleich gut fangen.

lg


----------



## haenschen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

ich habe auch mal gelesen das man im frühjahr eher herbes futter nehmen soll und im sommer eher süßlich .. 
stimmt das was die da schreiben?
ich habe eine befürchtung das manche zeitschriften nur ''schwachsinn' schreiben
mfg


----------



## Fechtus68 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Guter Einwand zB bei einem herben Rotaugenfutter ist sowas fehl am platz, da kannst du Futterfarben, Lebensmittelfarben oder dunkle Futterbestandteile zumixen.




Das Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine erfahrungen sind durchweg gut...grad auf Rotaugen! Aber so ist das! Fängste gut - klasse Futter! Fängste nix - scheiß Futter! Das die Fische einfach mal keinen Bock haben - warum auch immer - ...darüber wird zu wenig nachgedacht.


----------



## Fechtus68 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Guter Einwand zB bei einem herben Rotaugenfutter ist sowas fehl am platz, da kannst du Futterfarben, Lebensmittelfarben oder dunkle Futterbestandteile zumixen.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon etwas vom färben mit Erde gelesen, aber noch nicht getestet. Vllt. findest du ja über google was dazu.



...muss noch was dazu sagen! Hast du schonmal Kakaopulver (Kein Kaba oder Nesquik ....) probiert! Das ist sooo bitter! Warum sollte es fehl am Platz sein?

Du hast schonmal was über das Futterfärben mit Erde gelesen? Ist ja schonmal ein Anfang! Das zusetzen von Erde in Stippfutter um die Eigenschaften zu verändern (Gewicht, Klebkraft, Farbe, Nährwert) ist Standart in der Futtermischerei...

Wenn Dir Grundlagen nicht geläufig sind, warum zweifelst Du dann Tip's von Leuten, die sich schon seit mehr als 25 genau mit diesem Thema beschäftigen, an!

Ich denke mal wenn jemand sich ans Board wendet um einen Tip zu bekommen, sollten die schreiben, die es wissen durch Erfahrungen. Ratschläge aufgrund von vermutungen ohne fundiertes Wissen helfen da nicht viel weiter.

Sorry...jetzt nicht böse sein. Nimms auch nicht persönlich - weil so war es auch nicht gemeint!


----------



## fisherb00n (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

ich mische mein futter immer hell an...wenn ich am Wasser bin mach ich drei Schritte zum Maulwurfshügel und schmeiß den mit rein...
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die einfachste Lösung, natur pur und die Fische stört es nicht #:


----------



## Fechtus68 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> ich mische mein futter immer hell an...wenn ich am Wasser bin mach ich drei Schritte zum Maulwurfshügel und schmeiß den mit rein...
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach die einfachste Lösung, natur pur und die Fische stört es nicht #:




Maulwurfserde ist eine der gängigsten Erden bei leichten Stippen....machst genau das Richtige! Aber wie gesagt...heute lieben's die Fische, morgen wieder nicht. Universalrezepte die immer und überall gehen (Farbe, Konsistenz, Erdbeimischung, Aroma...) - wenn die einer erfindet hat er viel Zeit zum Fischen und verdient sein Geld im schlaf!


----------



## fisherb00n (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

Joa...mal so mal so...ich hab das mit meinem Bruder getestet, er mit Futterfarbe aus dem Shop, ich mit Paulis Hügel...Haben gleich viel gefangen...
Das spricht für die Erde...aber wenn der Fisch selber nicht da ist, bringt einem das beste Futter nix |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Futter-(Farbe)*

ich benutze futterfärber von v.d. Eynde

kostet 2,49€ 200g

halte ich für sehr gut

TS bietet auch futterfärber an,ist aber der letzte müll!


----------

